# Kestrel from Gopher Slingshots



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry for the poor quality photos and the bad lighting. I am taking these photographs at work with an old smart phone camera.

I got a new addition to the slingshot family. I am a big fan of Gopher Slingshots Kestrel so I ordered another one.











































Here she is next to her brother.















And here are a couple of shots of her formation.



































Aluminum core

White Spacers

Red linen micarta Scales

Purple heart stripe with imitation mother of pearl boarders

This will be banded as TTF with double theraband gold.

This brings my collection of slingshots to ...............drumroll.......................2.

Keith

Here is Dans website in case anyone is interested in how to get one of your own. I do not get any kind of kick back or incentive for that. I just think he does an awesome job.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics Dan took before sending it to me. He obviously has better lighting and a better camera.

























Keith


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Outstanding. Such a beautiful frame. Happy shooting!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

comfort level?


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

pult421 said:


> comfort level?


My back is a little sore and so are my legs but overall I feel pretty comfortable.

Thanks for asking.

Keith


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dans a class a maker of slingshots, I have a wonderful kestrel made from cocobolo. One of my favourites


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow!!! Very cool frame, I love it!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Super nice shooter...I hear ya on being sore..some time we all over do it with a new shooter..just shot & shot & shot....

I am glad you like it...as a matter of Fact I like it as well

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice set!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

sweet and the grip on the ss?? thats what im asking about sir


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I was thinking, "hey y'know I've got every design of slingshots I could possibly need...oh I wonder what this thread is about".

:slap:

That's beautiful bro.


----------



## 4WDX (Aug 27, 2015)

That looks insane in a very good way. Wish I hadn't seen that website, tho! :naughty:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread Keith, I was going to post pictures after you got the slingshot but you beat me to it! glad you like it!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice!!!!! LBH2


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Great one !!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That is one very nicely executed mini. Hats off to a superior finish and design. The scales' color/material combination is really nice.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

pult421 said:


> sweet and the grip on the ss?? thats what im asking about sir


Sorry for the late reply. I was out of town and did not have reliable internet service.

I have always found the Kestrel to be a sweet slingshot. It has a small frame and when you hold it in your hand it only takes up half the space. I have a tendency to shoot to the left of my target (I hold my slingshot with my left hand). By having a frame that leaves off support from the pinky and ring finger it takes away that tug to the left.





















However I cannot tell you if its more comfortable holding this frame as compared to any other frame. I have only shot 2 different, but very similar, frames. Both TTF gangsta style. The first was Pocket Predator HTS and this one. They are both comfortable. The HTS is a bigger frame and definitely feels bigger in the hand. Kinda like holding a brick. The Kestrel is like holding a well shaped skipping stone.

Hope that helps.

Keith


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > comfort level?
> ...


LOL!!!! Now that is funny! Well at least we now know your overall comfort level. Hope the back is feeling better!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Dan's website says that he is no longer making slingshots. So for all who think this is a great design you can rest in peace and not have to consider buying another one.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

There is always the Talon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Arnisador78 said:


> There is always the Talon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that, the Talon is very comfortable and stable in the hand.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I have made a bunch of Gopher's GS-12s, and just got a couple of Talons from Florida Forks. The Kestrel is on my list of slingshots to make.

I love shooting them, they are as pocketable as a PFS.

Just reminded me that the Saunders Wing is far from the first "Handleless" slingshot.

Also makes you think about a shooter's approach the the slingshot handle!


----------

